# no oil pressure 89 240sx!! plzz help



## Haze87 (May 4, 2006)

i recently swapped heads on my 240 and i started the car.. and heard the valves.. which should have quited down, when the oil pressure built up inside the motor while running..well that hasnt happend yet .. and im not driving it b/c of that .. i have change the oil pump in and out numorus times.. but still no pressure.. i took the oil pan off. to see if the oil pick up filter was dirty .. and it was fine.. i cleaned the filter.. and put it back together.. but still no pressure.. can sum1 help me out .. or direct me in a certain direction.. plzz and thnk u ......


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil pick-up uses an O-ring where it bolts on to the block; be sure to use a new one. Also make sure the oil pump is primed with oil before installing it.


----------

